
Hyperloop One, Accused of Greed, Takes Steps to Rein in Founders - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-15/hyperloop-one-accused-of-greed-takes-steps-to-rein-in-founders
======
walrus01
Hyperloop One preliminary budget priorities:

a) hookers

b) blow

c) everything else

